# Top 10 guitars to own?



## sepsis311 (Mar 30, 2010)

ok guys i decided to thin out my 7 string collection and with the funds i've decided to purchase the following...

Fender Telecaster American Special
Fender Stratocaster American Standard
Gibson Les Paul Studio

Ignoring the specifics of the models listed above and just considering Tele, Strat, Les Paul, what other must have guitars are out there that any worthy musician should own?


----------



## alfaphlex (Mar 30, 2010)

Aside from the 3 you mentioned, for me, it'd be a semi-hollow, a nice acoustic, a bass, a 7string, a 24 fret super-strat with high output pups and a double locking trem, and a 2nd super-strat with stoptail for different tunings.

Well, that's 9, can't think of a 10th.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 30, 2010)

You only need one!!!! a Devries. 


Well I like variety so I would have- 

a strat
Les Paul Custom
Parker Fly Deluxe
Rico Jr Jekyll 
ESP Custom shop
Jackson Custom Shop
Black Machine
a KXK
Michael Spalt hybrid
and maybe a JJ Rodriguez Custom. Made from a pantysniffing zombie and strung with strands of JJ's locks 

that's all I can think of right now

ofcourse alot of people's lists are going to come down to personal preferences and opinions. There is no definite "best"


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 30, 2010)

alfaphlex said:


> Aside from the 3 you mentioned, for me, it'd be a semi-hollow, a nice acoustic, a bass, a 7string, a 24 fret super-strat with high output pups and a double locking trem, and a 2nd super-strat with stoptail for different tunings.
> 
> Well, that's 9, can't think of a 10th.




10th could either be some shape like a Xiphos or a BC Rich

OR Your favorite signature guitar


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 30, 2010)

1-JP7 BFR
2 JP6 BFR
3 JP6 BFR
4 JP7 BFR
5 JP7 BFR
6 JP7 BFR
7 JP7 BFR
8 Takemine Acoustic
9 Agile Interceptor
10 Ibanez UV777bk.

that pretty much sums it up


----------



## darren (Mar 30, 2010)

1. Strat
2. Tele
3. Les Paul
4. Hollowbody jazz box
5. Gretsch with a Bigsby
6. Danelectro
7. Lap Steel
8. Nylon string acoustic
9. Steel string acoustic
10. A nice bass


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say... in terms of general categories, the actual instruments would be culled from multiples of these:
6 string
7 string
Single-coils
Humbuckers
Solid-body
Semi-hollow
Acoustic
Classical
Hardtail
Floating trem
MIDI
Sustainer (because I harbor so much love for them!) 

But really, this means that you can simplify it down to: hardtail six semi-hollow single coil midi guitar, floating 7 humbucker sustainer solidbody, steel-string acoustic, and a classical nylon string. Which should, optimally, let you cover most any ground with electronics magic like coil splits, etc.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 31, 2010)

I see where some of you are going with this, in terms of history and famous guitars, but I personally would like things that are unique, have character, and are relatively modern (I don't like strats and LPs). Things like a JEM 77FP, etc.

But in terms of what a worthy musician should own, I'd have to go along with HammerAndSickle. A nice group of sounds perfect for recording/performing, that is.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 31, 2010)

in no particular order

Grestch white falcon (stereo)
John 5 triple Hum Tele
Fender Jazzmaster
A super old Fender Tele/strat with all original parts
My Moser Custom
A Matt Bellamy-esque guitar with insane amounts of bells and whistles (sustainers etc..)
Tokai Hummingbird
Tokai Hummingbird Baritone
Gibson Firebird VII
Schecter Ultra III (baritone)

options-
-Hufschmid
-Moog Guitar


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 31, 2010)

darren said:


> 1. Strat
> 2. Tele
> 3. Les Paul
> 4. Hollowbody jazz box
> ...


 
Took out the gretsch due to that and a hollow jazz box being similar and not needing both for me and replaced with odd shaped guitar even though I don't really care for these, just had to fill another spot.. Took out the danelectro due to it just being another normal 6 string to me and put in either a custom shop or extended range. Took out lap steel and put in some kind of superstrat with hums and flyod.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man...

For me personally,

Seven-string hardtail.
Seven-string w/Floyd.
Six-String hardtail.
Six-string w/ transtrem.
Hardtail eight-string.
Six-string acoustic.
Twelve-string acoustic.
Classical guitar.
Fretless guitar.
Six or seven-string bass.

If I was allowed one more, I'd add a five-string guitar tuned in fifths.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I could do a top 100 off the top of my head... but I'll limit myself to 10 just for the hell of it!

Strat
Tele
Les Paul
ES335
ES175
SG
Martin D28
Gretsch White Falcon
Rickenbacker 370-12
Superstrat... I'll take a Suhr Modern in koa with a scalloped pau ferro neck... but that's just me

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 31, 2010)

1. 7 string with everything (piezo, sustainer, floyd, EVERYTHING!)
2. 7 string hardtail with active p/ups.
3. 7 string hardtail with passive p/ups.
4. Suhr strat.
5. Tele
6. Eastman (ala Tosin Abasi)
The other 4.. shall be Charvels, ala Lee's collection.


----------



## budda (Mar 31, 2010)

You should own whatever works for you. Some people HATE les pauls - those guys shouldn't own one, probably


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2010)

budda said:


> You should own whatever works for you. Some people HATE les pauls - those guys shouldn't own one, probably



 Sage words.


----------



## Selkies (Mar 31, 2010)

1.BFR JP6
2. BFR JP7
3. Les Paul
4. Strat
5. PRS Custom 24 emerald green 10 top
6. Ibanez s540BM
7. Some sort of 8
8. ES-335
9. Blackmachine
10. KXK


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 31, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Sage words.



Too right, I would rather not play guitar at all than play a Gibson. Despite even owning an Epiphone LP (God, why?!) I have never played anything from them that I liked. Their stuff just does not sit well with me at all.

I have been out of buying guitars for a while now, and only recently picked up a Fender Malmsteen strat because it was a deal I couldn't pass up. Now I've got a K-7 and a YJM, I have 2 guitars that can do pretty much anything I need them too. I feel if I bought another guitar now, it would not be as versatile, sound as good or play as well as either of those two, so I have sort of closed the door on guitar buying, and set myself up with everything I need in the process.


----------



## Hosenbugler (Mar 31, 2010)

For me (right now at least), my ideal 10 guitars to own would probably be:


- Fender David Gilmour Relic Strat
- Ibanez Jem 7V w/ 555 inlays
- Ibanez RG7321 Flame Top
- Ibanez JS1200
- Fender VG Strat
- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II (I played one a few months ago, and it was bloody good)
- Suhr Guthrie Govan sig
- Ibanez EP9 Euphoria
- Yamaha APX900
- Fender American Deluxe Jazz bass
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Knossos (Mar 31, 2010)

An 8 string?

or as the good fellow above suggested, A blackmachine?

Hell, why not a fan fret?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Anton (Mar 31, 2010)

1) Suhr Guthrie Govan Sig
2) Blackmachine
3) Parker Fly Deluxe
4) PRS Custom 24
5) PRS Hollow Body
6) Fender Telecaster
7) Martin D-45
8) Gibson Les Paul Classic
9) Ibanez RG7CST
10) Gretsch [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brian Setze Sig
[/FONT]


----------



## gtrbmart (Mar 31, 2010)

Blackmachine B2
The Moog Guitar
Flaxwood Äijä
Hardtail Parker Dragonfly
A Blackdroid
two of each of the above makes ten!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


>




At least one of these bad boys.


----------



## Paulfocused (Apr 1, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> *steinbergers*



Same here, the pre-Gibson GM's are sick. Too bad I was born way too late, and I didn't get into steins until after Musicyo dissolved. I did manage to find a GU-7r in great shape (with emg's too) in a local music store. It's nothing like the GM's or GR's though....


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 1, 2010)

Good suggestions... I would add an LP Jr. or something similar to have single coils at the shorter scale length.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 1, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> At least one of these bad boys.



someday... someday


----------



## wubisbetter (Apr 1, 2010)

-Ibanez anniversary universe swirl
-Blackmachine B2
-Hufschmid H7
-Schecter C-1 Hellraiser black

</thread>


*
*


----------



## sakeido (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd have my two Jackson SLSMGs, my Sherman 7 (someday!), I could probably handle ordering a blackmachine then too.. Parker Fly Mojo silverburst w/black hardware, a PRS Jonny Hiland, and then the rest would be Suhrs, one of them a 7 string


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulfocused said:


> Same here, the pre-Gibson GM's are sick. Too bad I was born way too late, and I didn't get into steins until after Musicyo dissolved. I did manage to find a GU-7r in great shape (with emg's too) in a local music store. It's nothing like the GM's or GR's though....


So did I. But Thank God I got two. I love them!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 1, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> someday... someday


There really great guitars grab one when you get the chance!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 1, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> So did I. But Thank God I got two. I love them!



what models do you have?



Xiphos68 said:


> There really great guitars grab one when you get the chance!



When I can find one I can afford, It'll be mine.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Suhr Guthrie Govan
2. Gibson Les Paul
3. ESP Custom 6-String V
4. Blackmachine B2/B6
5. Ibanez RG Prestige
6. Schecter Loomis
7. Caparison Horus or Caparison TAT II
8. EBMM JP7
9. PRS Custom 24
10. Martin Acoustic


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 3, 2010)

acoustic
lap steel thing
nice electric 6 string for high gain
nice 7 string for high gain
hollow body
uhmmm agile
jackson
esp
fender
gibson
and yes.


----------



## hypermagic (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom Anderson Cobra
Suhr Standard
Heritage H 157
Jackson Fusion
Esp Horizon
Fender Mustang
Nylon String
Jazz box
Ibanez Frank Gambale sig
Caparison TAT Frozen Sky


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Apr 4, 2010)

Ibanez rdg 2127
bfr JP7
prs custom 24
prs sc
gibson silberburst LP
fender tele of some sort
fender strat of some sort
parker fly

and a few others in time


----------



## george galatis (Apr 4, 2010)

1 CONKLIN
2 ROTER
3 IBANEZ
4 
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 4, 2010)

i cant really put them in order, but here's a list of my picks:

peavey wolfgang (my favorite 6 string neck)
les paul (my favorite was my heritage, great company great guitars)
fender strat (the mexican ones are surprisingly good with a pup upgrade)
sg standard
ibanez rg550 reissue (imo better than the original)
esp/ltd carpenter model (not the entry level ones, im talking about the sc-607, b-7, etc.)
fender tele
parts guitar (everyone needs a beater, i made one out of squier & ibanez parts but ended up selling it, i need another)
baritone 7 string
jackson soloist


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 4, 2010)

As of right now, custom builds aside, this is my list of guitars to own before I die.

1. Gibson Les Paul Custom in black
2. Gibson Les Paul Standard in tobacco burst
3. 1952 Reissue Fender Telecaster (I have a strict no regrets policy, but selling the one I had to pay for school was the dumbest thing I've ever done)
4. Fender Deluxe Telecaster in 3-tone burst
5. Fender Deluxe Stratocaster in seafoam green with tort pickguard
6. PRS Hollowbody
7. PRS Custom 24
8. Gibson Hummingbird
9. Martin 1937
10. Ibanez Universe

Edit: And a Gibson es335


----------



## Giamatti (Apr 4, 2010)

A blackmachine F8 would definitely feature in my list at the minute, with any 10 guitars to choose from, at least one would have to be extended range. Why not go the whole 9 yards?
Apart from that, a B2/B6 (you choose, I'm not greedy, although I'm in love with B6s at the minute in an unhealthy way), a Parker Fly Classic, a PRS Custom 24, Gibson SG and Tele out of respect, a Martin acoustic and send me to heaven.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 4, 2010)

As long as everybody adds the hello kitty strat to their list (for extra awesome) I will be happy.


----------



## Ravelle17 (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Carvin CS/CT series with coil-tap
2. some sort of super-Strat, like an Ibanez
3. a 7-or-8-string
4. acoustic
5. 12-string
6. semi-hollow
7. the end


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 6, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1925147 said:


> As long as everybody adds the hello kitty strat to their list (for extra awesome) I will be happy.



Nah that one is cheap and nasty, you want the Spongebob Square pants Strat, choice of two colours, Red Strat comes with built in speaker....


----------



## Poho (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Blackmachine B2
2. Blackmachine B6
3. Blackmachine B7
4. - 10. Musicman JP models.


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

in no particular order:

Vigier Supra 7
Vigier Excalibur shawn lane model
Vigier Excalibur Surfreter Supra
Carvin DC 727
Fender strat
Gibson LP
Jackson SL1 shattered glass graphic
Ibanez 7620
That new Dean RC 8
Ibanez 2228 or some custom 8 string.

hmmmm, money


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bernie rico jr. Vixen 7
Bernie rico jr. Diva 727
Bernie rico jr. Jekyll 727
Blackmachine B7
Bernie rico jr. Jekyll 828
KXK sii 7.
Jackson WR1
Jackson RR1
Vigier Excalibur Surfreter Supra
PRS Korina McCarty.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 17, 2010)

1 6 string ( a custom with H-S-H, floyd rose, 24 frets, v shaped, everything else is adaptable)

2 a 7 string cusom floyd
3 8 string with floyd
4 6 string bass
5 a nice acoustic 
6 12 string acoustic 
7 classical guitar 
8..........keyboard
9..........electric drum set
10.......cpu with recording program


----------

